# Rota Grid spacer question



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

18x9.5 all around with 215/35 tires. I want to get as close to this look as possible, he's on 18mm front and 23mm rear. Most likely rolled fenders as well. I don't want to dish out $$$ for custom spacers but I guess I might have to unless someone else has better advice.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

klove614 said:


> 18x9.5 all around with 215/35 tires. I want to get as close to this look as possible, he's on 18mm front and 23mm rear. I don't want to dish out $$$ for custom spacers]


I don't understand how there is a question about what you need to do? You laid out his exact setup and then ask what you need to be like that... You answered your own question. 

And if you don't want to pay for custom stuff to get the look, then you just don't want the look all that bad..


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> I don't understand how there is a question about what you need to do? You laid out his exact setup and then ask what you need to be like that... You answered your own question.
> 
> And if you don't want to pay for custom stuff to get the look, then you just don't want the look all that bad..


I want to get as close without rolling fenders


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

You're not going to with 9.5 wide front wheels and still be low enough that the car doesn't look completely retarded.


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

What makes you think it would look so bad


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

klove614 said:


> What makes you think it would look so bad


This:










I know you've seen that picture from the other thread. Regardless of what a few people think and say, that does not look good and you'll need to be around that height or you'll bang fenders. You don't see magazine features of cars riding around like that for a reason...


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol those are the wheels i'm buying. I'm just gunna roll the fenders.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

klove614 said:


> Lol those are the wheels i'm buying. I'm just gunna roll the fenders.


You know he's selling them because of how they don't exactly fit, right?


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

87vr6 said:


> You know he's selling them because of how they don't exactly fit, right?


Because he wants fat tires and won't put spacers on. They don't fit how he wanted them to*


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

They're et38


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

you need at least a 18mm spacer up front to clear the strut and same for the rear 

id do 18 all around or 18 front and 20 rear


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> you need at least a 18mm spacer up front to clear the strut and same for the rear
> 
> id do 18 all around or 18 front and 20 rear


Do I need hub-centric/wheel-centric or anything?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

klove614 said:


> Do I need hub-centric/wheel-centric or anything?


Isn't he selling them with spacers?

You will want hub centric and wheel centric spacers for a smooth ride.

VW hub size is 57.1. Not sure what the hub size of those Rotas is. Probably 70 something.


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

PSU said:


> Isn't he selling them with spacers?
> 
> You will want hub centric and wheel centric spacers for a smooth ride.
> 
> VW hub size is 57.1. Not sure what the hub size of those Rotas is. Probably 70 something.


Nah they're not coming with spacers. They do come with 2 sets of new tires, it's a good deal. I'm just gunna order the hub&wheel centric spacers from wheel-adapters :thumbup:


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Who know's where I can find 22mm spacers??..


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Pretty sure you're going to have to get them made.. I've been in this game for quite some time and can't recall seeing any.. I know ECS doesn't, H&R didn't, try maybe looking for fk?


----------



## klove614 (Jan 5, 2010)

Would you know if the center bore of these grids are the same as these? http://www.wheeldude.com/catalog/pr...=6402&osCsid=713c46cb12664adc27c903870f6fa190



87vr6 said:


>


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Couldn't tell you. But I would assume they are, as they ate Japanese wheels for Japanese cars which aren't hubcentric, sooo they usually just have a big bore so they can fit on anything that's 5x114.3


----------

